# About to buy a new grill...



## crank (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello to everybody. Second post here (first was on the introductions subforum).

I'm looking to buy a replacement for my current gas grill, which has worked pretty well for me for many years but has now succumbed to corrosion. Primary use is cooking steaks every Saturday night... but if and when we actually get some sun here it gets a lot more use. I'm pretty attached to gas (propane - I don't have an NG hookup available).

My current grill is a Charmglow enameled/stainless 4-burner. It's still in use but pretty much on its last legs. One of the burners corroded through and had to be replaced with a generic part a few months back, and since then I just can't get a high enough temperature. Previously I was grilling with the lid closed and could get an air temp per the built in thermometer of about 550-570 degrees. Now I see something around 480-500, which is just not enough for me (and it's not very consistent or controllable, which is an even bigger problem).

Thinking of taking a step up from the previous grill, and I've been looking at the various Weber offerings, which look like they have a much better build quality than pretty much anything else I've seen, and by all accounts they get very good reviews from owners.

I'd very much appreciate any thoughts on Weber vs other brands, and also any comments on the various models. The kind of range of models I'm considering goes from about the Spirit 210 up to the Genesis 310 (or maybe 320... but the exact budget is the subject of future negotiation <cough>).

Many thanks in advance for any suggestions...

Duncan


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Duncan, I think you will find most on this board will say Weber. I almost never use gas, but do drool over the Genesis any time I see one. I would lose my happy home if I bought another grill so I have to be happy with my Q 300 when I need gas.


----------



## Fat Agnes (Jan 23, 2012)

Weber. Would highly suggest getting a 3 burner model for indirect cooking. Their customer service department is top-notch and parts are readily available via local hardware or their online site.  I have a Genisis 3 and its at least 10 yrs old, have replaced the flavor bars and the grates once so far.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 23, 2012)

Go Weber! Buy once, cry once!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 23, 2012)

I agree with Nick 

Sent from Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## crank (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies! Much appreciated.

I guess now I have to see which model I can, err, get approval for.

Does anybody have any insights as to good deals or particular dealers that I should be looking at?

Duncan


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jan 23, 2012)

Wish I could buy the top of the line Weber gas grill to. Its an awesome grill. HD had it on sale last fall for 999.99 and a couple weeks ago I see they still had it and now its $1400.00...................


----------



## dledmo (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a Weber Genesis which is over 10 years old and still going strong.  My previous was a Char-Broil which I liked very much also.  I'm not a big side burner guy,  maybe that's a way to save a little $.


----------



## crank (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks like Weber is the popular choice...

From what I've seen, prices seem to be pretty consistent everywhere; I haven't found any below-MSRP deals. Don't know how long it will take me to get it sorted out, but I'm leaning towards a Genesis E-310. Maybe 320...

I'll post pics when I finally get it sorted out and set up.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 24, 2012)

Great point on the useless side burners. I had a brilliant idear to try frying a turkey on it one time. No Ceegar. I think that is the year I nearly burnt my house down. I tried to use it to boil shrimp a few years back but it could only get hot enough to make the water evaporate and never made it to boil. I had to break out my Big Jim Lazy Q propane burner to make them shrimps act right. Whoever thought of putting those side burners on there ought to have his/her/it's coola kicked. Prob some dumb injuneer most likely. Maybe on drugs or something. 

Quote="dledmo"]I have a Weber Genesis which is over 10 years old and still going strong.  My previous was a Char-Broil which I liked very much also.  I'm not a big side burner guy,  maybe that's a way to save a little $.[/quote]


----------



## swampsauce (Jan 24, 2012)

Little late with my choice. I would recommend this,  http://wilmingtongrill.com/deluxe.htm
Yes it is expensive. But I own the 3rd one ever made back in '96 or '97. I have yet had to replace ANYTHING on it!!!!!!!
it will cook at 250 or 530. Good luck !


----------



## Tri Tip (Jan 25, 2012)

Weber!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

